# Injury



## beaches (Jan 3, 2014)

I recently noticed Lady, one of my female budgies, spending time on the floor of the cage. The feathers on her back between her flight feathers were ruffled but she could still fly. I suspected a fight between Lady who is No2 and Jolie who is very much No1. She is eating and does not seem distressed except for her obvious fall from grace. It is autumn here, moulting has finished and the girls appear to be coming into season. Could this be the cause of this apparently aggressive behaviour? I was wondering whether I should separate Lady and check her over. (The vet has taught me how because I am a doctor.)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. I would think checking for a puncture wound or any other unseen damage would be good, especially since you have been given instruction on how to do so. How long have your hen's been together, are there males present, how big is your cage ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

How many budgies do you have in the cage -- is it just the two females or do you have other budgies in with them?
Are there males in the cage and how big is the cage? EDIT: Sorry, Randy - I just saw you already asked this! 

I would definitely separate Lady and check her over for injuries.
Additionally, if Jollie is continuing to be aggressive with Lady (which does sometime happen when two hens come into condition) you may need to keep them separated for awhile.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

